# Snow At Stoodley Pike



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Great dayout yesterday 28/02 on the moors above Todmorden and Hebden Bridge. White out conditions at times.



















Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great pictures Paul, looks cold. Not had any snow here at all.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Good pics Paul - nice to get out in the snow when there is some about. I'm off to the Black Mountains next weekend and I'm hoping there will be some left.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great dayout yesterday 28/02 on the moors above Todmorden and Hebden Bridge. White out conditions at times.
> 
> ...


Saw a TV program some time ago in which Bernard Ingham, former Press Secretary to Margaret Thatcher(







), did a walk and commentary to the foot of this monument.

It was quite interesting, and looked like a good little walk. I pass this on the roads fairly often as I live in north Manchester, near Oldham


----------

